# Externel HDD problem [SOLVED]

## sleepingsun

UPGRADED to KDE-META 4.6.2 stable

Also upgrade and recompile new kernel 

```

linux-2.6.37-gentoo-r4
```

I just made same like in old kernel and old settings ... 

```
<*> NTFS file system support 

         [ ]   NTFS debugging support

         [*]   NTFS write support    
```

Follow instruction from http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/NTFS-3G

Also done this way

```
File systems  --->

     <M> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) support
```

In old kernel i have this now is missing ! 

 *Quote:*   

> File systems  --->
> 
>      <M> Filesystem in Userspace support

 

I done like before

```

 ln -s /sbin/mount.ntfs-3g /sbin/mount.ntfs
```

 *Quote:*   

> echo 'ENV{ID_FS_TYPE}=="ntfs", ENV{ID_FS_TYPE}="ntfs-3g"' > /etc/udev/rules.d/99-ntfs3g.rules 

 

And doesnt work ... 

error message is:

```

An error occured while accessing 'local disk', the system responded:org.freedesktop.udisks.error.faild. requested filesystem type is neither well-known nor in /proc/filesystems nor in /etc/filesystems
```

when i do it

```
 emerge --unmerge ntfs3g
```

hard drive was moutable but cant writeble i cant from another disk to copy on tham .

Please help

----------

## NeddySeagoon

sleepingsun,

For read/write support on ntfs filesystems you need File Systems in Userspace support (FUSE) in your kernel and ntfs-3g

The kernel write support for ntfs is limited to modifying existing files provided the size does not change.

You may have both ntfs-3g and kernel ntfs installed as they go by different names for mount.

Kernel ntfs is simply ntfs

ntfs-3g is ntfs3g

Fix your kernel, in make menuconfig, press / and enter fuse to find out where it is.

----------

## sleepingsun

You mean to install this ? 

```
File systems  --->

     <M> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) support

```

Now i have installed 

 *Quote:*   

> <*> NTFS file system support
> 
>          [ ]   NTFS debugging support
> 
>          [*]   NTFS write support   

 

And sys-fs/udisks

I get problem when is ntfs3g installed ! 

I remove ntfs3g becouse in that case i cant access my externel hard drive .

Please give me some guide becouse i have installed Fuse as I posted.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

sleepingsun,

FUSE is needed by ntfs3g.  For write support on ntfs you must use ntfs3g, so we need to make that work.

<*> NTFS file system support is not required in the kernel.

What error message do you get when you try to use ntfs3g?

----------

## sleepingsun

Error what i get ! 

In that case i see hdd but cant mount tham ! 

An error occured while accessing 'local disk', the system responded:org.freedesktop.udisks.error.faild. requested filesystem type is neither well-known nor in /proc/filesystems nor in /etc/filesystems

I think that this new tool udisks are making problem ! 

I also dont have hal install becouse i read that hal not need any more and all things works fine i have 2 another internal hdd  ext3 and works well and fine only externel hdd are problems . 

If you need .config to post it

edited:

i also try without simple ntfs in kernel and same things  :Sad:  same error i just try to unmerge all and try without udisks and back here

----------

## NeddySeagoon

sleepingsun,

What command do you use for mount?

What is in /proc/filesystems?

----------

## sleepingsun

I mount tham from kde 

/proc/filesystems

```

nodev   sysfs

nodev   rootfs

nodev   bdev

nodev   proc

nodev   cgroup

nodev   cpuset

nodev   tmpfs

nodev   binfmt_misc

nodev   debugfs

nodev   sockfs

nodev   usbfs

nodev   pipefs

nodev   anon_inodefs

nodev   rpc_pipefs

nodev   configfs

nodev   devpts

        reiserfs

        ext3

        ext2

        ext4

        squashfs

nodev   ramfs

nodev   hugetlbfs

        vfat

        msdos

        iso9660

nodev   nfs

nodev   nfs4

        hpfs

        ntfs

        udf

        jfs

        xfs

        ocfs2

nodev   ocfs2_dlmfs

        gfs2

        gfs2meta

nodev   mqueue

nodev   selinuxfs

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

sleepingsun,

ntfs is there, which is a bit odd if its been removed for your kernel

ntfs3g is not, which is ok as its a user space file system.

Try mounting manually in a terminal window with the full command

```
mount -t ntfs3g /dev/... /mnt/someplace
```

----------

## sleepingsun

HDD is mounting but problem is that i can copy on tham ...  its strange i see files and cant copy tham on another partition but i cant use cut and cant paste on externel hdd

Its look like that only works when is fuse compile like [M] 

and only installed udisks without ntfs3g in that case disk is moutable and file is here and cant see files and copy tham from disk to another internel disk but cant copy on tham ! 

When is placed ntfs3g disk is not mountable like was with hal and old system with 4.4 kde and older kernel. 

its some tips and trick to make it readble also i found that disk is moutable when is also set like i post it in kernel ntfs support. 

Now i just need to figure how to copy on this disk  and need help

Just udisk --dump

```
========================================================================

Showing information for /org/freedesktop/UDisks/devices/sde1

  native-path:                 /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-5/2-5:1.0/host4/target4:0:0/4:0:0:0/block/sde/sde1

  device:                      8:65

  device-file:                 /dev/sde1

    presentation:              /dev/sde1

    by-id:                     /dev/disk/by-id/usb-Apacer_Technology_Inc._090901000E-0:0-part1

    by-id:                     /dev/disk/by-uuid/FABC2F49BC2EFFAD

    by-path:                   /dev/disk/by-path/pci-0000:00:1d.7-usb-0:5:1.0-scsi-0:0:0:0-part1

  detected at:                 Sun May 15 03:34:38 2011

  system internal:             0

  removable:                   0

  has media:                   1 (detected at Sun May 15 03:34:38 2011)

    detects change:            0

    detection by polling:      0

    detection inhibitable:     0

    detection inhibited:       0

  is read only:                0

  is mounted:                  1

  mount paths:             /media/Local Disk

  mounted by uid:              0

  presentation hide:           0

  presentation nopolicy:       0

  presentation name:           

  presentation icon:           

  size:                        500105217024

  block size:                  512

  job underway:                no

  usage:                       filesystem

  type:                        ntfs

  version:                     

  uuid:                        FABC2F49BC2EFFAD

  label:                       Local Disk

  partition:

    part of:                   /org/freedesktop/UDisks/devices/sde

    scheme:                    mbr

    number:                    1

    type:                      0x07

    flags:                    

    offset:                    32256

    alignment offset:          0

    size:                      500105217024

    label:                     

    uuid:                      

========================================================================

```

cat /proc/self/mountinfo

```
15 1 8:3 / / rw,noatime - ext3 /dev/root rw,errors=continue,commit=5,barrier=0,data=ordered

16 15 0:3 / /proc rw,relatime - proc proc rw

17 15 0:15 / /lib64/rc/init.d rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime - tmpfs rc-svcdir rw,size=1024k,mode=755

18 15 0:16 / /sys rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime - sysfs sysfs rw

19 18 0:6 / /sys/kernel/debug rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime - debugfs debugfs rw

20 15 0:17 / /dev rw,nosuid,relatime - tmpfs udev rw,size=10240k,mode=755

21 20 0:9 / /dev/pts rw,nosuid,noexec,relatime - devpts devpts rw,gid=5,mode=620

22 20 0:18 / /dev/shm rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime - tmpfs shm rw

23 15 8:1 / /boot rw,noatime - ext2 /dev/sda1 rw,errors=continue

24 16 0:14 / /proc/bus/usb rw,nosuid,noexec,relatime - usbfs usbfs rw,devgid=85,devmode=664

25 16 0:19 / /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime - binfmt_misc binfmt_misc rw

26 15 8:65 / /media/Local\040Disk rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime - ntfs /dev/sde1 rw,uid=0,gid=0,fmask=0177,dmask=077,nls=utf8,errors=continue,mft_zone_multiplier=1

```

----------

## sleepingsun

HDD is mountable but only readble how to set tham to be writeble ?

Problem soved 

just add in 

 *Quote:*   

> /etc/filesystems 

 

```
ntfs-3g 
```

and that fixed my problem

----------

## d3x73r

put ntfs-3g in /etc/filesystem fixed my problem too.

----------

## rado3105

also in here solved, putting ntfs-3g in /etc/filesystems

also work for policykit/dbus/udev.

Thanks

----------

